# alpine pdx-5 Bridge right or wrong



## MieNicci457 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok I put my (+)positive wires on my Input 1 and (-)Negative On Input 2 and did the same for Inputs 3(+) and 4(-) so will the put it a 2 ohm or will the pdx still go as if there 4 ohm per specs from ALPINE and what alpine says on the website and if so what the right way to bridge the channels if that's not the correct way to do it and i also read the manual it doesn't make sense cause they don't show or tell you how they just show the right way for the RCA cables so let me know if I'm right or Wrong

And by the way yes these amps do have Ground noise issues but it still sounds nice either way it doesn't bother me so if you don't like get a different amp or enjoy the one you have


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Learn English | English Language Learning | Rosetta Stone


----------



## ihartred (Jun 1, 2009)

MieNicci457 said:


> so will the put it a 2 ohm or will the pdx still go as if there 4 ohm per specs from ALPINE


the wiring sounds correct... the engrish not so much


----------



## internationlriders (Nov 7, 2009)

I am running two PDX amps in my daily driver and their crystal clear, try grounding the HU directly to the car's chassis. I've had noise issues with other amps and this almost completely eliminated the problem. Also make sure none of your power wires cross or come to close to your RCA's if you haven't already.


----------



## MieNicci457 (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah it turned out to be an antenna ground loop issue but now its perfect but and for the Bridging issue a guy from Alpine to me how to wire channels One thru Four it was very simple.


----------

